# HELP!!! What disease??



## brandonb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi just came home from school and saw my panda cory with this...

he seemed to lean to one side too

please tell me what is the problem ... is it columnaris? or fungus?

please hurry I want to stop it before it advances or spreads

Thanks


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

This is fungus, you need to get a very strong fungus medication ASAP. You can also add some salt, corys are sennsitive to salt so I would go with 1 tbs per 10 to 15 gallons.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

its pretty bad that it is ulcering i would dose with melafix and pimafix. pimafix is antifungal and melafix can help heal ulcers.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I don't think melafix and primafix is strong enough to cure that, it's pretty mild. I would go with something stronger.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Peeps said:


> I don't think melafix and primafix is strong enough to cure that, it's pretty mild. I would go with something stronger.


it could be i have seen some pretty serious ulcers and they have worked for treatment and ive seen it not work but like you said they arn't that strong i think its because they are all natural i cant think off the top of names of other ulcer medications.


----------

